# The beetles are here !!



## colebrookman (Oct 3, 2008)

Harmonia Axyridis, the Asian Lady Bug Beetles have arrived.  Saw my first ones yesterday on the inside window.  I think they have their own key to get in.  No matter how tight the house is they find a way.  Time to tune up the vacuum: it's going to be a long fight till spring.
Ed


----------



## 11 Bravo (Oct 3, 2008)

Must have just got there.....I was in west Mass last week visiting wife's relatives and doing the BIG E thing and didn't see any............Really had the vac going 3 or 4 years years ago here in Michigan battling them.........what a pain.....hopefully they take there time moving west...........


----------



## eba1225 (Oct 3, 2008)

You want a real pain.....we have Stink bugs around here, and they are spreading accross the country.

According to Terminex there is not definitive product out yet that works effectivly on them.


----------



## colebrookman (Oct 3, 2008)

11 Bravo said:
			
		

> Must have just got there.....I was in west Mass last week visiting wife's relatives and doing the BIG E thing and didn't see any............Really had the vac going 3 or 4 years years ago here in Michigan battling them.........what a pain.....hopefully they take there time moving west...........



http://www.vanburen-mi.org/Environmental/Asian_Lady_Beatles.html  The're coming.  Just got off this site in Mi.
Ed


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Oct 4, 2008)

Is this something new? I have known about "ladybugs" for years. They were not considered invasive. Also, they were considered beneficial because they eat so many other 'bad' garden bugs. So what is the problem with these new Asian punks? Did they bring bad milk laced with melamine? Is their toothpaste laced with ethylene glycol or something? ;-P


----------



## 11 Bravo (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't think the Asian variety do much except invade the house and pile there bodies in the corners of your windows..........As far as the stink bugs, we have a variety of the Boxelder Bug here, but no Boxelder Maple's around here that I know of. Delta Dust kills 'em real good, but I haven't found any off the shelve hardware store stuff that will phase them. They seem to go in cycles like the asian lady bugs.               Paul


----------



## colebrookman (Oct 4, 2008)

Cluttermagnet said:
			
		

> Is this something new? I have known about "ladybugs" for years. They were not considered invasive. Also, they were considered beneficial because they eat so many other 'bad' garden bugs. So what is the problem with these new Asian punks? Did they bring bad milk laced with melamine? Is their toothpaste laced with ethylene glycol or something? ;-P



They were imported by various agencies to solve agricultural problems. They normally overwinter in sand and gray coloured caves in parts of Asia. Course over here they like to winter in our light coloured homes. They don't eat or reproduce, they just hide until a sunny day then they all come out to see the view. Stories tell of some attics that have a 3 foot deep accumulation of beetles. If you squash one it will leave an orange mark that can only be removed by battery acid or fire. We vacuum them from now till late spring when they decide to leave. They also have a strange smell if crushed. Not the cute All American ladybugs that we all love. Check the Mi. web site above for better info. Also your vacuum will still smell even when you use new bags. Like week old vomit with a slight tangy scent.
Ed


----------



## Duetech (Oct 7, 2008)

eba1225 said:
			
		

> You want a real pain.....we have Stink bugs around here, and they are spreading accross the country.
> 
> According to Terminex there is not definitive product out yet that works effectivly on them.



A real pain indeed. I've been bitten by one. Whacked it with a fly swatter and it landed on the back of my hand. Blistered right up like a giant poison ivy blister that hurt. Broke the blister right away but it still took over five weeks to heal. The scab was there for ever it seemed. Now I use a wad of toilet paper and a resounding flush. The wad helps to restrict any stink and acts as a strait-jacket to the bug when it's in the water. I don't know where they get in or what attracts them either...Cave2k


----------



## d.n.f. (Oct 7, 2008)

re: stink bugs
I just pick em up by the antenna and chuck em out the window/door.
Wait, then repeat.

They don't seem to spray if you get them this way.  I have been sprayed once in two hundred stink bugs.  So that could just be a statistical error.
Didn't know they bit?  Are we talking the same lemon pledge stink bugs?


----------



## 11 Bravo (Oct 9, 2008)

Never been bit. The ones here just crap on your windows, curtains, sills and you if they're on ya and you disturb them. They seem to be attracted to light colors as we found out our first year here wearing white t-shirts in the house. Griffin Pest now comes regularly and the problem of them getting inside is gone, save for one here and there.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Nov 8, 2008)

I HATE stink bugs! They are so damn annoying. I just pick them up with toilet paper and flush them. If you kill them they let off that horrible smell and it actually attracts more stink bugs.


Stink bug control:
http://www.bugspray.com/article/stinkbug.html


I have this stuff and its worked so far (about 2 months of use so far). instead of 3 stink bugs a day ive only had about 3 in a month.
http://www.bugspray.com/catalog/products/page1006.html


----------



## Prada (Nov 20, 2008)

I know what you guys are saying.....I hate these bugs too, but I did find out something from my Dad before he passed away. He was staying here with me in his last years and the bugs had come in again. I was so upset because I tried to always keep his room very clean. I was in there trying so hard to gather all of them up that I could and Dad just smiled at me and told me to just open the window. I said 'Why would I do that, more will just come in' He proceeded to tell me that they go for the light and that is why I would find so many dead in my window sills. From that day on I would go in his room in the morning and open the window just a little bit and sure enough........they would leave each and every morning till there season was over.   :-S


----------



## colebrookman (Nov 20, 2008)

colebrookman said:
			
		

> Harmonia Axyridis, the Asian Lady Bug Beetles have arrived. Saw my first ones yesterday on the inside window. I think they have their own key to get in. No matter how tight the house is they find a way. Time to tune up the vacuum: it's going to be a long fight till spring.
> Ed


Just as a follow up, so far we have seen 3or4 beetles in the house. It's Nov 20th, 15* and no beetles. Usually we spend all fall and winter vacuuming beetles. This is very strange. I hope they are not like the canary in the mine shaft. I know there maybe cycles but we have been in this house for 12 years cursing beetles. I can't explain it.
Ed


----------



## Wolves-Lower (Nov 20, 2008)

I get them bad out at my place!
I just got done installing 6 new Pella Windows and you should have seen those things under my siding.
I was going to reside the house in a gray color....now I am thinking something darker.


----------



## colebrookman (Nov 20, 2008)

Wolves-Lower said:
			
		

> I get them bad out at my place!
> I just got done installing 6 new Pella Windows and you should have seen those things under my siding.
> I was going to reside the house in a gray color....now I am thinking something darker.


You can certainly have our share.  Yes they seem to like lighter colors, eps. white and gray.
Must be the global warming.


----------

